# U.S. SOCCER TODAY



## FTWitachi (Apr 5, 2020)

Just released a small/mini blog site in regards to U.S. SOCCER TODAY covering 5 different topics and will expand overtime, I. intro, II. Youth System and Development, III. Training, IV. Coaching, and V. Culture and Politics. I got in depth on each topic both positives and negatives. Main purpose for this blog site is for those currently involved in U.S. SOCCER can gain knowledge and understand why it's currently a struggle and why U.S. SOCCER is going downhill.


Url- https://ftwitachi.wixsite.com/ussoccertoday


 



#soccer #football #soccergame #soccerlife #soccerball #soccerbible #futbol #soccergirl #soccerskills #soccerplayer #soccertime #soccertraining #soccercleats #soccermom #soccerpractice #soccerboy #soccer_nation #soccerlove #soccerteam #nike #soccerislife #soccergirls #fifa #socceroos #soccercamp #soccerdrills #adidas #realmadrid #messi #soccerworld


----------

